# Gwyneth Jones as Norma!!!!!!



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

For a long time there has been a single excerpt of Jones's 1996 Norma. It was the duet Miro o Norma and it was really very good. Finally someone has posted most of her performance on Youtube. It is a scratchy recording but her voice is very clear. I was impressed at the very lyrical singing she was able to do. She was no threat to Callas or Sutherland, but I would have enjoyed her performance. We forget she started out as one of the best Verdi sopranos of all time before she switched to heavier roles. Let me know what you think.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

A role I never ever thought she sung, so welcome to the real world for me, thanks S.Opearafan


----------

